# Replacement Carpet?



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone know of a good source for replacement carpeting? Just pulled the seats out and it's in worse shape than I had originally thought. Not sure I want to leave this one up to a local upholstery place since I'm trying to stay as true to original with things as I can.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I got one from AMEs in 1985, and one from Year ONe in 1993. Both fit great, and still look great. Hard to go wrong from a reputable outfit like these....


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

*As long as it is ACC carpet*

My company sells carpet, I've installed more than half a dozen carpets and I have done side by side comparisons. 

My expert opinion as long as you are buying carpet made by Auto Custom Carpets (ACC) you are getting the best. I know Ames sells ACC and last I knew Year One sold ACC as well.

Mike


----------



## Lab Rat (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a brand new in the box black carpet made by ACC for 68-72 GM A bodies with automatic transmissions listed on another Pontiac forum. $90.00 and free shipping. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you buy new carpet, be sure it says 'molded', they will be pre-molded to fit the tunnel and around the seat mounts. Those carpets that are NOT molded tend to fit like ****.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## g-mack (May 22, 2008)

Auto Custom Carpets (ACC) fit terrible. I got a set for my '69 and they were so short that the front and rear carpets didn't overlap. Year One sent me another set and it was the same situation. They must be trying to cut cost by undersizing the carpets. Now I'm looking for better carpets that fit and I'll use these ACC carpets to wipe my muddy shoes on.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Lab Rat,

Not sure if my PM to you was sent across. Let me now if you still have that carpet up for grabs...and if you think it'll be short as mentioned in the previous post.:cheers


----------



## Mcantw (Sep 7, 2008)

I got my carpet from Ames and it was molded. Never did a carpet job before and it came out great and a lot easier than I expected.


----------

